

Programmers Don't "Build" Programs - JamesLeonis
http://blog.jamesleonis.com/says/programmers-dont-build-programs/

======
cyber
... and this is how we get crappy software. If anything we need more adherence
to the construction, specifically, "review". In construction, things are
reviewed, certified, analyzed, and tested.

I don't garden like I write software, and I definitely don't write software
like I garden. Now, if you'll excuse me, I need to go do something about these
ground squirrels eating all the tomatoes.

------
anigbrowl
_Software is a garden, and we are it’s gardeners._

I have a garden. Weeds grow without my assistance. The veggies and flowers
mostly do their own thing as well. I _wish_ new and strange things grew
overnight in my IDE.

~~~
samstave
I'd say it's more like knitting than anything else.

